# 07-08 Motobecane Le Champion SL Team Campagnolo Record Carbon



## jslopez93 (Aug 15, 2004)

Am about to pull the trigger on this bike but I can't seem to get a straight answer on the gruppo.

Would anyone know if the group is a full set of Campy record 07 (complete with skeleton brakes. There is no clear mention of 07 except for the chain and I have asked this question to BD a few times. The best response so far is that "they are the current production record" almost but not quite a yes.

Their Bottechia record version had clear indication that the whoe group was 07 and while it would be a good deal regardless I would just like to be clear as to what I may be getting.

Anyways any info appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

Still not a yes, but I know the Bottechia model was the first one they offered with Campy Record, so I would assume ...


----------



## concor (May 29, 2007)

UPS just dropped off my MB with Campy Record (the exact same one you have questions about) at my work office a few minutes ago, took a quick peek in the box and it looks like it is indeed 2007 Campy Record with the skeleton brakes and QS dérailleurs and brake levers. Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## concor (May 29, 2007)

Pics and comments:
























































Ok, I'm back now after riding my 54cm MB Campy Record bike for a few weeks. To sum it up, it's a great bike and terrific deal!

I had a bike shop put it together and adjust it for $50 and they said that any bike coming out of a box -- which is pretty much all bikes nowadays – require adjustment anyway. So buying over the internet is not something to especially fear. They were blown away by the low price for a Campy Record bike and were impressed on their test rides.

I’m a long time Campagnolo fan and as you can see from the pics, it really is all 07 Campagnolo Record, which is, arguably, the best component group ever made to date. Certainly, it's one of the most expensive. So basically for the price of a Record gruppo you get everything else free. And the other stuff on the bike, including the wheels, performs very well. 

And you can always get another frame (like carbon fiber) later on if you want to and move all the components over. Not that you really need to though, since the frame it comes with is surprisingly nice. Even the seat is ok, not the best, but it's really not that bad. At least for my rear.

The bike does everything well. Really. I don't have any complaints at all. I really like having the "best" gruppo too. I don't feel that I have to upgrade anything, like others do when they buy a cheaper bike and pump more and more money into it. 

I wasn't so sure about the 50/34 Compact crank that it comes with before I bought it, but after getting used to it after a couple of weeks I'm now a Compact convert. Nowadays, I'm more interested in making it downhill -- and up -- in one piece rather than breaking land speed records. It's nice having a couple of bail-out gears when you may need them in the steeps. I feel I can go up anything with this bike by sitting and spinning instead of standing up, mashing and straining. I ride around primarily in the 50 and use the 34 for hills. A quick and easy double-shift (both derailleurs at the same time) takes care of the gap when shifting from the big to little chainring. 

I also like knowing that this bike should last for many years too, since it has really high quality Campy components. And the cool thing about Campy is availability of individual spare parts if you need any.

One additional note, it's pretty annoying reading negative comments about bikesdirect.com bikes from people who have NEVER actually bought and ridden one.
Sure, you can criticize BD's marketing, website and lack of communication, but the product that you actually buy and get and ride is good. Very good. For nearly all businesses, something has to give in the price, quality and service equation. You rarely get all three. For BD, it's service which is compromised. You want very strong service? Buy locally, but you will be paying more for a Record bike. Simple as that.

And this is coming from an actual customer, a guy who actually purchased, owns and happily rides a bike from BD.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

That bike looks nice. The grupo rocks. Considering that you paid about $400 more for a complete bike with handlebars, stem, headset, complete wheelset, seat post and seat over the cost of the grupo alone, I'd say it's a winning deal all around.

By the way, from a discussion that took place here in the summer of 2006, it was determined that frame you have is a Fuji SL. It is not a knock off. It is the very same frame.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Lovely.  Enjoy the ride.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

First time the full Record gruppo was offered by BD was on the Bottechia. I didn't like the color and some of the vuelta parts. Your bike however looks very nice with the color of frame and components all matching up.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Concor:
first off, nice bike!!! I like the concept of not needing to upgrade components. That seems so obvious, but its resonating with me, and i may save a bit more before jumping on a new group.
One question though, how do you like the handlebar? do you comfortably ride in multiple positions? how's the transition to the bar off of the hoods? how's the comfort in the drops? any numbness? 
does the little thumbshifter bother you when your climbing? how do you shift to smaller cog when you're in the drops?
sorry for the barage (sp) of questions.


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

I have the Ultegra version with the same bars. I much prefer a classic bend - for me, the drops are hardly usable.


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

I have those bars and i like them quite a bit. I don't ride in the drops too much-just when it makes sense for the aerodynamics. The top of the bars are just like a traditional bar. When in the drops, there really is one position-it is a solid position and I know exactly where I am going to be. Just my feeling. Easy change if you don't like them and they have value on ebay.


----------



## concor (May 29, 2007)

simonton said:


> I have those bars and i like them quite a bit. I don't ride in the drops too much-just when it makes sense for the aerodynamics. The top of the bars are just like a traditional bar. When in the drops, there really is one position-it is a solid position and I know exactly where I am going to be. Just my feeling. Easy change if you don't like them and they have value on ebay.


+1

jhamlin, the thumbshifters don't get in the way at all. I too thought that they might before I got it, but no, there's plenty of room on the hoods. They're well positioned so that you can easily get to them from the hoods and from the drops. From the drops, you just raise your thumb up and the shifter is right there. Plus, it's cool that you can downshift a bunch of gears all at once.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

> By the way, from a discussion that took place here in the summer of 2006, it was determined that frame you have is a Fuji SL. It is not a knock off. It is the very same frame.


This may be a true statement, however, I was under the impression that the tubes on the Fuji were not round. Do you have a link to the discussion?
Thanks


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

Anybody with the Record bike, how's the bike been riding?


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Here is that link. Not sure how it's going to work so if it doesn't go to page 3 of this forum and look for a thread that starts something like: Why I bought a Motobecane: It' s post # 27 in that thread.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=72556


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

*Hmmmmmmmm.....*

I'm always a bit suspicious of people who really promote the dealer on these forums. A few parts of this review along with pics worries me:
"So buying over the internet is not something to especially fear. They were blown away by the low price for a Campy Record bike and were impressed on their test rides." and 
"One additional note, it's pretty annoying reading negative comments about bikesdirect.com bikes from people who have NEVER actually bought and ridden one.
Sure, you can criticize BD's marketing, website and lack of communication, but the product that you actually buy and get and ride is good. Very good. For nearly all businesses, something has to give in the price, quality and service equation. You rarely get all three. For BD, it's service which is compromised. You want very strong service? Buy locally, but you will be paying more for a Record bike. Simple as that.

And this is coming from an actual customer, a guy who actually purchased, owns and happily rides a bike from BD."

I tend to think people who protest that are an "actual customer" often aren't- just my two cents - often, things that seem to good to be true (like $1950 for a Campy Record Group and frame and $600 wheels, nice stem, saddle, and bars and seatpost) ARE too good to be true. I'd appreciate it if someone else who has gotten this deal from Bikes Direct could comment or show pics


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

Becareful what you say, especially in your first post. You'll get eaten alive!

I don't really care what other people think. I don't have much to spend and I don't have the time to source parts to build a bike so I took my chances with BD.

Bought it, rode it & extremely happy with it. The end!


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

*Ok....*

I have had my share of bad experiences with online sales (and some really good ones, too). As I said before, I just am very careful and a critical thinker, so if I have questions about something, I will voice my opinion. We are in a war right now because too many people were "careful what they say" when it came time to ask important questions, but I digress. Good luck and have fun on your new bike.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Good analogy!*



phototravel said:


> I have had my share of bad experiences with online sales (and some really good ones, too). As I said before, I just am very careful and a critical thinker, so if I have questions about something, I will voice my opinion. We are in a war right now because too many people were "careful what they say" when it came time to ask important questions, but I digress. Good luck and have fun on your new bike.



Your support of BD is admirable! Kinda of like the Pubs support of Bush!


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

*Response...*



Lifelover said:


> Your support of BD is admirable! Kinda of like the Pubs support of Bush!


 Not quite sure I get your post - are you responding to me or the person who told me to watch what I say? If you're responding to me, could you explain? thanks


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

The real issue is this; Anytime someone has something positive to say about BD or the Moto, Mercier line of bikes, they feel the need to defend themselves. Generally, it's due to the fact that many on these, and other forums, really enjoy criticizing those that purchase said bikes or deal with said company. In turn, people like yourself question the motives of said posters that post about dealing with said company or said bikes. 

With all that being said, I see you registered in August, but your first post is to (sort of) criticize a post from more than 2 months ago. Are you looking at possibly purchasing a bike from Bikesdirect,(one of these maybe) or are you just here to start another "BD sucks and anyone that buys one is stupid" war? I hope your intentions are well meaning and not the other that I mentioned. If well intentioned, then welcome and enjoy your stay. If the other, then plase save the bandwith and post elsewhere. We have enough of the haters to go around. 

Quote---"We are in a war right now because too many people were "careful what they say" when it came time to ask important questions, but I digress."

Oh, and BTW, there is a politics forum available for your enjoyment. Please see the main forums page for details.

If you got this far, thanks for reading and please clean up before leaving the area.


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

sonex305 said:


> The real issue is this; Anytime someone has something positive to say about BD or the Moto, Mercier line of bikes, they feel the need to defend themselves. Generally, it's due to the fact that many on these, and other forums, really enjoy criticizing those that purchase said bikes or deal with said company. In turn, people like yourself question the motives of said posters that post about dealing with said company or said bikes.
> 
> With all that being said, I see you registered in August, but your first post is to (sort of) criticize a post from more than 2 months ago. Are you looking at possibly purchasing a bike from Bikesdirect,(one of these maybe) or are you just here to start another "BD sucks and anyone that buys one is stupid" war? I hope your intentions are well meaning and not the other that I mentioned. If well intentioned, then welcome and enjoy your stay. If the other, then plase save the bandwith and post elsewhere. We have enough of the haters to go around.
> 
> ...


NO, I'm not a hater, and no, I am not considering a purchase from BD...No ulterior motive here, I just am calling it like I see it. I got burned pretty badly (for $2000) a couple of years ago from an online dealer (NOT BD - never even heard of them before last week) and have been extra cautious ever since. I don't see any problem with asking questions and discussing my concerns. No criticism intended, just a bit of suspicion. If it's unfounded, then great, no problem. I think it's good to be a critical thinker and if anyone is offended, sorry, but I am certainly not defaming anyone or anyone's decisions. Just asking a few questions and stating my opinion. As I said, if the original poster of the pics is indeed the owner of this great new bike, then more power to him - hope he enjoys it. Namaste


----------



## dcdomain (Oct 6, 2006)

Phototravel, I have the same bike but the Force version (SRAM Force instead of Campy Record components). Had no issues with BD. Placed the order, package arrived in good condition, had my LBS put it together.

I've seen the flame wars go on and on. Noting to really comment about them. Rest assured though, you won't get burned buying from BD. I just wish they'd do something about that atrocious website. And rather than putting Motobecane, Mercier or those other brands on there, why not just put an in house brand or BD on the bikes?

Anyway, they didn't have a 50cm bike when I ordered so I went ahead and got the 52cm. The frame is a bit long for me, not much of an issue but when the deal came around for an unmarked Pedal Force RS - like frame I jumped on it. So yes I've been a repeat buyer too...

I'll post photos later this weekend. Need to move the parts over and get some rides in before the MS Bike Tour in NYC.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

phototravel said:


> NO, I'm not a hater, and no, I am not considering a purchase from BD...No ulterior motive here, I just am calling it like I see it. I got burned pretty badly (for $2000) a couple of years ago from an online dealer (NOT BD - never even heard of them before last week) and have been extra cautious ever since. I don't see any problem with asking questions and discussing my concerns. No criticism intended, just a bit of suspicion. If it's unfounded, then great, no problem. I think it's good to be a critical thinker and if anyone is offended, sorry, but I am certainly not defaming anyone or anyone's decisions. Just asking a few questions and stating my opinion. As I said, if the original poster of the pics is indeed the owner of this great new bike, then more power to him - hope he enjoys it. Namaste


Things that make you go hmmmm....if one has no intent to purchase a BD bike and is not even "considering a purchase", I am not sure why one would come into the forum and waste their time stressing and worrying over whether a bike is legit or not. If you are legit, then welcome to the forum...however, your suspicions are unfounded. I ordered a BD bike and it was as described...even better. All the components were legit and the bike shop I take mine too also said the bike was a good deal...I paid 1100 for steel ultegra bike and the closest similar thing the shop had was $1800 for less equipped (105 with ultegra RD) bike...on sale...plus tax. I would purchase another one in a second! Again, welcome to the forum, but no need for you to fret for us! C


----------



## revolator (Oct 11, 2007)

*le CHAMPION SL TEAM crank arm length*

What are the crank arm lengths that you received your campy bikes with? I was thinking of ordering one, but couldn't tell if I could get it with the 170mm arm lengths?

Thanks


----------



## concor (May 29, 2007)

Here we go again... hmmmmmmmm  

What the heck is up with people like phototravel who do these forum drive-bys and screw up a perfectly good thread about BD bikes?

I posted PICTURES and described the bike and my experience. It's GOOD, dammit! Why on earth do some people have such a hard time believing the truth. I OWN THE BIKE, I paid for it, and get this: I like it! 

Deal with it. Contrary to what you may think, the world is not flat.


----------

